
10 Reasons You Shouldn’t Have Senior Developers, Tech Leads or Architects - PretzelFisch
http://www.grahamlea.com/2013/07/10-reasons-you-shouldnt-have-senior-developers-tech-leads-or-architects/
======
jiveturkey
a. needs a 2013 tag

b. it’s nonsense.

------
anon49124
Seems like an _X reasons you should(|n 't) Y_

